# FIXED Warum wird glproto nicht von @depclean entfernt?

## Erdie

Nachdem ich mit dieser Meldung bei jedem Update konfrontiert werde:

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Matt Turner <mattst88@gentoo.org> (10 Jun 2018)

# Packages combined into x11-base/xorg-proto. All reverse deps transitioned.

# Removal in 30 days. Bug #656250

- x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/presentproto-1.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

.. habe ich mir die Abhängigkeiten auf glproto mit eix angeschaut und es gibt keine. Warum löscht @depclen diese Paket nicht?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst ja mal ein emerge --depclean -v | grep glproto -A 5 -B 2 ausführen und nachschauen  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

So ganz werde ich daraus nicht schlau. Es muß doch obsolete sein, sonst wäre es ja nicht maskiert worden ?!

```

emerge -a --depclean -v | grep glproto -A 5 -B 2

    x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r2 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0-r1 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r2 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2-r1 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/presentproto-1.1-r1 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0-r1 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r2 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r2 requires x11-base/xorg-proto

--

    media-libs/mesa-17.3.9 requires >=x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]

  x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r2 pulled in by:

    media-libs/mesa-17.3.9 requires >=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]

  x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2-r1 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-staging-2.21 requires x11-proto/inputproto

  x11-proto/presentproto-1.1-r1 pulled in by:

```

----------

## mike155

Erdie schrieb:

```
x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r2 pulled in by:

  media-libs/mesa-17.3.9 requires >=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1:0/0=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]

```

Nach folgenden Anweisungen:

```
emerge --oneshot media-libs/mesa

emerge --depclean

```

sollte x11-proto/glproto gelöscht sein.

----------

## Josef.95

Diese build time dependencies sollten sich wahrscheinlich via 

```
emerge -a --depclean --with-bdeps=n $(qlist -IC x11-proto/)
```

 entfernen lassen.

Danach sollte ein normales `emerge -avuDN @world` Update fein funktionieren :)

----------

## mike155

Es gibt auch einen Bugzilla-Eintrag hierzu: https://bugs.gentoo.org/657878

Die Entwickler sind aber der Meinung, dass es kein Bug ist - und haben ihn wieder geschlossen. Das gleiche Spielchen ist nicht nur bei mesa, sondern auch bei 60 weiteren Paketen passiert...

Ich weiß nicht nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn ebuilds nachträglich ohne Erhöhung der Versionsnummer verändert werden. Im konkreten Fall hätten die Entwickler die Versionsnummer erhöhen können - das hätte aber zur Folge gehabt, dass wir viele Pakete hätten neu bauen müssen. Ohne Erhöhen der Versionsnummern ist uns das Neubauen erspart geblieben - dafür gibt es jetzt Inkonsistenzen und Irritationen (siehe erster Post) - auch nicht gut...

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, ist sicherlich nicht optimal gelaufen :-/

Ich denke ein News-Item mit passender Info wie damit umzugehen ist wäre fein gewesen.

Siehe dazu auch im Bug 656250

----------

## mike155

Oops! Die Anweisung:

```
emerge -a --depclean --with-bdeps=n $(qlist -IC x11-proto/)

```

will bei mir sehr viel löschen: insgesamt über 90 Pakete, darunter: cmake, cpio, bison, flex, texinfo...

Das lasse ich besser mal!

Grund ist vermutlich, dass "qlist -IC x11-proto/" bei mir "" zurückgibt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> [...] Grund ist vermutlich, dass "qlist -IC x11-proto/" bei mir "" zurückgibt.

  Ja, dann ist bei dir aber sicherlich kein einziges x11-proto/* Paket installiert - sprich das Problem existiert gar nicht.

----------

## nisto

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Oops! Die Anweisung:
> 
> ```
> emerge -a --depclean --with-bdeps=n $(qlist -IC x11-proto/)
> 
> ...

 

Ich habe es gleich mal probiert und hier ist alles schick   :Smile:  .

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, sofern noch eines der hart maskierten (und inzwischen aus dem Tree entfernen) x11-proto/* Pakete installiert ist sollte das vorgeschlagene Kommando fein funktionieren.

Eventuell mag Erdie sich ja noch mal kurz rückmelden wie es ihm damit ergangen ist :)

----------

## Erdie

Das hat sich doch irgendwie von selbst erledigt. Wie genau ist mir nicht klar.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das hat sich doch irgendwie von selbst erledigt. Wie genau ist mir nicht klar.

 

Dann wurden die alten x11-proto/* deps vermutlich via rebuild mit den neuen x11-base/xorg-proto deps beseitigt.

Wenn dem so ist, dann fallen die alten x11-proto/* deps auch beim "normalen" --depclean weg.

Nungut - auch gut :)

----------

